# Military Chaplain



## Miguel (Jul 25, 2017)

What would motivate a seminarist or a pastor to join the military and became a chaplain? Do we have any military chaplain in the board that can share their experience with us? And when I say motivate, I'm talking about the how he exercises his call as a minister.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 25, 2017)

In my experience, the Army is filled with many spiritually needy men. When soldiers are deployed to many parts of the world, their is no opportunity to hear the Word of God preached except in Chapel services. I cannot imagine a more difficult pastorate then to be an Army Chaplain. The only motivation I can imagine is they see the need and hear the call to come over and help us.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 25, 2017)

The military also pays for seminary, which is a great way to avoid foolish debt. Regardless, I'm not sure I'd go that route considering the way the winds are currently blowing.


----------



## Miguel (Jul 25, 2017)

Bill The Baptist said:


> The military also pays for seminary, which is a great way to avoid foolish debt. Regardless, I'm not sure I'd go that route considering the way the winds are currently blowing.


Can you please be more clear?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 25, 2017)

Miguel said:


> Can you please be more clear?



I have heard there is a push towards forcing chaplains to perform same sex weddings and to tone down certain doctrines that might be offensive. Some of this may be exaggerated, but keep in mind that chaplains are ultimately government employees.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 25, 2017)

The best chaplains I served with were men that gained the confidence of the soldiers in their command. They knew about the hardships their soldiers were experiencing, related to overseas deployments, and other unique aspects of military life. They had a good understanding of what emotions soldiers were experiencing. They were often as much social worker as they were minister of the Word.

Chaplains had to be accept that some soldiers hold belief systems hostile to his own. Protestant Chaplains have to arrange for soldiers who are Roman Catholic, or Eastern Orthodox, or Latter Day Saints, or Muslim, or Sikh, or Baha'i, or Jewish, or Buddhist to attend worship services that meet his needs. The Army expects its Chaplains to leave such soldiers alone in their unbelief unless they ask for council.

In our sodomite friendly culture Chaplains are expected to not be judgemental of homosexuals. Even if he is not expected to perform homosexual marriages; Chaplains are expected to refrain from telling soldiers that their homosexual conduct is sinful when they counsel soldiers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 25, 2017)

It is a Government institution. Chaplain is not a recognised office as I know it. What branch of Service do you desire to know about Everything depends upon a chain of command in the Military and the rules.

Sorry this is getting short and recognised is a misspelled word. My keyboard is dying. Punctuation is limited also. Will post more tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2017)

Pastor Ben seemed to have more time for PB when he was a chaplain than he seems to have seen he received a call to pastor a church outside Atlanta. That might provide you with some information.


----------

